# Best Route Around Chicago?



## robert wranovics (Mar 14, 2005)

We will be trying to go to and from Minneapolis/NJ through Chicago.
Coming from NJ probably around evening rush hour or just before on a Friday. Coming from Minn. either 1. around evening rush hour on a Friday. or 2. Saturday morning.  Thanks.


----------



## campbud (Mar 14, 2005)

Best Route Around Chicago?

I hate rush hour in Chicago so I would try to plan around it too. Is there anyway you can plan to get in before or after there rush hour, I think that would be a help. I was up there last Friday night around 5:00p.m. and boy never again and I was not pulling the fiver. I am sorry I dont have no directions for you but I am sure someone will come along shortly.


----------



## Rxlrider (Mar 30, 2006)

Best Route Around Chicago?

Chicago can be horrible at rush hour, or just about any other time for that matter.  The DOT has just started repair of I 94 through the city, which has snarled many alternate routs around the city.  80/94 at the Indiana border will also be pretty bad until you get past I 394.  

Your best bet, which will add about 50 miles, but I guarantee that you will not hit any traffic backups past the Indiana border backup, is to take I 80 west to I 39 (it is about 50 miles west of Chicago).  Then take I 39 north to I 94 which is around the Rockford area.  

This route is about 50 miles longer than the direct route, but there will be very little traffic.  You will also save on tolls, as Illinois has raised tolls for vehicles without I Pass and for vehicles towing trailers.  I had a $3.70 toll for a dual axle trailer during rush hour (similar cars were paying $.75)


----------



## PeteP (Apr 1, 2006)

Best Route Around Chicago?

Robert,  since your post was dated about a year ago, I assume you have already made the trip.  In case you haven't, or will be making it again, I would suggest you head North through Michigan to Mackinaw and go across the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and Wisconsin to Minneapolis.  This is a very scenic way to go and, if you have the time, go to Mackinaw Island.  You could also drive North from Indiana along the western shore of Lake Michigan (route 31).  Lots of neat places to see.  Good Luck,    Pete


----------

